# Hobie Mirage Pro Angler 2011, question



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Hello, was reading up on these and was wondering if anybody had any opinions or input on these 2011 units. I have had 2 regular paddle kayaks one SOT and one sit inside and loved fishing out of both. A friend told me about this new Hobie. I was kind of shocked at the price, but everything that I am reading is that they are worth every penny. 
One other really stupid question about these self propelled yaks. Can you peddle backwards to make them go back or are you stuck with forward motion?? Thanks in advance.... Tom


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

The hobie is forward only... with peddles... paddles both ways. "self propelled" with arms or feet...
Brent


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

im bout to buy a pro angler an a week and i cant wait!


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Where r u getting it if you don't mind me asking... I found them for around $2,500, then found a new one on ebay for $2,100 + 125 in shipping.... Plus there are "must have" accessories.....


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

How shallow can you bring the kayak without worrying about the mirage drive "paddles"? Are they pretty strong? I can imagine getting a bit too shallow then getting hit by a wave or wake.

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

The prices for Hobies are pretty well controlled - the going price for a Pro Angler is $2,499. If you find it cheaper, either it isn't new or Hobie will not be happy with the dealer.... The Revolution and Outback are $1,799 new - come with seats, paddle and drive. Most other yaks do not come with seats or paddles. 

The fins will fold up fairly tight against the hull so you can get into shallow water - 6 inches or so and you can use shortened pedal strokes to still keep moving in shallow water where the fins might otherwise hit bottom on a full pedal stroke. Otherwise, you use the paddle. The drive and fins are very robust, but will take damage if you hit something hard enough. Easy enough to fix - change out the parts. 

I have an older Revolution - would love to buy a Pro Angler...very sweet kayak.


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I have been looking at the you tube vids and other research. It's looking like that 2011 model is the ultimate kayak fishing machine so far.... There is one vid that shows loading it on top of an SUV and they show where the fins fold up and hug the hull.... Man, that thing looks sweet...... 88 pounds, 38 inches wide, and I like alot of the add on's.... thank's for responding to my thread and let us know how it goes...... TB


----------



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

John down at yellowfin ocean sports in Seagrove has a 2010 pro angler in the dune color for $1,995 its only been in the water one time just for someone to try it out. I HIGHLY recommend this dealer I have bought most of all my stuff there. Here is there website
http://www.yellowfinoceansports.com/ someone needs to jump on that Pro angler deal


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Do you know what the diff is between the 2010 and the 2011 ?????


----------



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

The only diff is on the 2011 pro angler is that Hobie moved the piece where you steer the rudder that is all


----------



## Huff (Jan 17, 2008)

so far I like my PA.... the only Diff in the 10' and 11' is the rudder control. The 10' has the control under the seat and the 11' has the control on the left side where you store your rods. They make a kit to upgrade the 10' to the 11' steering for about $80.

Also the 11' looks to have a little thicker gasket around the front hatch. I have heard stories of the older PA taking water on in the front hatch if they roll over. The thicker gasket is said to correct this issue.


----------



## FLfishR (Oct 3, 2007)

Specs say it weighs 138 lbs. You might needa trailer.


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

digging up this old thread, to continue the discussion , rather than start a new thread

Just getting started looking for a kayak and wondering about the weight of the pro angler ? Is it easy to paddle when you want to paddle?

How would you compare it to the other Hobie models like the Revo ?

I have been using a borrowed Ocean Kayak scupper model.

and was thinking that the pro angler is so heavy, I just keep thinking that the weight will be a burden.....and then again I want something stable

tell me about your experience


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

Nat said:


> and was thinking that the pro angler is so heavy, I just keep thinking that the weight will be a burden.....and then again I want something stable


This is the main reason I went with the outback... it's significantly lighter, but still wide and stable enough to stand in. Also, I am able to paddle it if I want to take it on freshwater river fishing trips - would be pretty damaging to the mirage drive. You can paddle the outback fine, I don't think the PA even comes with a paddle because its not supposed to be paddled. Overall, the outback is the most versatile hobie. With the turbofins I can go plenty fast - not a big difference between outback with turbofins and a revo speed-wise.

Go to key sailing and try out all 3, they will even let you bring a rod and screw around on one for a little while. You can also do an all-day rental and they will discount that off the price if you decide to buy.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone )

The pa does come with a paddle


----------



## Team Hobie (Oct 9, 2007)

I have had a OK Scupper Pro, Hobie Adventure Island, Hobie Outfitter and Hobie Pro Angler. I have loved them all.

The Pro Angler is heavy and is best hauled with trailer or pickup. I prefer trailer due to the fact that I don't have to unload it at home.

Get a good set of oversized wheels and place your cart so front and back are balanced and transport will not be an issue at all.

The size will make you want to fill it with gear and that adds weight. The locker will make you want to carry extra ice and that adds weight. I'm just saying that the kayak may weigh under 100 lbs when you buy it but it will weigh close to 200 when you are hauling it up the edge of the water.


----------



## Tugboat (Mar 24, 2011)

I got my PA about 2 months ago worth every penny I tested the outback and PA, the outback weights a lot less and I liked that but the PA is awesome heavy as hell but awesome the stability is fantastic and that's what mattered most to me it has a great seat your back can breath and is not soaked from sweat good storage on it to between the mirage drive and it's layout its everything you could want in a yak


----------



## Littoral (Mar 16, 2011)

Won a PA in a tourny (IFA Destin) and sold it for a Revo. 
I fish 150 miles east so I don't deal with as much big water. 
If I did I would still fish Revo but add outriggers. 
as in brandonshobie


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I've had a '11 pro angler since Jan. It is everything I could ever want in a fishing yak. I've had it in the gulf, on the flats, bayous, lakes talquin and merritts mill, escambia and wakulla rivers, literally everywhere. It has exceeded all expectations. 

I regularly castnet mullet and bait from the yak. Last weekend I poled the flats for crab, worked great. Can't wait to try it on flounder giggin.

The weight was only an issue before I got some good beach wheels. And though it may be heavy out of water, it certainly isn't in the water.

Paddling is a bit difficult due to the height of the handrails and the yak width. I get around this by simply standing up and poling through the real skinny water. A half paddle works great for maneuvering around the quiet little freshwater spots. My p.a. even came with a little "T" attachment for turning 1/2 a paddle into an oar.

I keep a 48 qt cooler on the back, and use the front "cooler" for castnet storage and for dumping netted bait in for sorting. 

Couple weeks ago I bailed out for a swim and after several beers (i was a bit tipsy), getting back into the yak was a sinch in deep water. You just climb up the rear. It's so sturdy, I could hang-ten off the back without getting my ankles wet. 

If you have any doubts about dropping $2500 on a yak, I can tell you this. After a couple fishing trips, the price tag will be completely erased from your memory, and you will be the proud owner of the best damn fishin yak in the history of yak-fishin.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Oh yeah! Tugboat hit the nail on the head! THE SEAT!!! Comfort truely is NEVER an issue.


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

Is the Revo seat is not nearly as comfortable ?


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I've never sat in a revo. I've had a prowler 15, a prowler big game, and a pelican endeavor. The pro angler's seat has a solid frame with canvas stretched tightly over it to allow airflow on your back and butt. Plus, you're never sitting in water. Most other yaks just have some sort of seatback that doesn't offer much back support. There are more comfortable/expensive seatbacks for them on the market, but I prefer the stock pa seat to any that I've seen.


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

got a 2011 pa 2 weeks ago. have had it out 3 times and love it. the extra comfort is worth the extra weight. I am going to try my wheeleez cart towards the center of the boat this weekend. That sounds like a good idea. Had a Hobie adventure before the pa and the angler goes thru the water just as well. I highly recommend it.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## joe bag o donuts (Oct 23, 2007)

Yakevelli about summed it up. I won my PA on Kayak Wars and was pretty sure I was going to sell it for an Outback or Revo. I've decided to keep it after fishing out of it, snorkeling, cast netting, taking girlfriend for rides at the beach in it, and other pluses. It's great to be able to bring a couple main rods and then store the ones you may not want in the side lockers. Tackle storage in front of the seat is probably the best feature. No more reaching around behind me and digging thru a tackle bag. I've got mine rigged up with a livewell and crate, throw a cast net in the front hatch, and still go 3-4 mph with ease. Good enough for me.

A couple negatives. The front hatch takes on water. On choppy days in the gulf where waves come over the front, I will get what I consider too much water in the front hatch. Very little gets in the hull, but I can't put anything in the front that I don't want to get wet. Also, the 6 horizontal rod racks are more suitable for 2, one on each side. Maybe small inshore combos can fit a max of two on each side, but definitely not 6. Also the molded in rod holders are parallel to each other rather than canting outward. Not a big deal, but can be annoying, when trolling.

Overall, it is a great fishing platform. Yesterday I was fishing the grassflats, standing, while letting the wind drift me along. It is so nice to be able to stand with ease and work topwaters especially. Good luck


----------



## navkingfisher (May 14, 2009)

I'm about to do my third upgrade, when I get back from a June Army mission its down to Kirks to pick up a Hobie Outback. Started out w/ a cheap sit in,quickly saw the light of a sit on top and picked up a used Pelican(great boat), bought my neighbors Hobie Quest when he crossed over to a PWC, now I understand the speed and hands free of a mirage drive. After all this upgrading my advice to anyone is to "Go Ugly Early!"
Save yourself som time, aggravation, and cash. Keep Fishin.


----------

